# Where is the best place (In Ontario) to buy Cadets supplies?



## 1913_kicks_ass (1 Apr 2005)

Hey guys, i was just wondering if any of you know where the best place is to buy cadet stuff. I've been to "Hero's" but it is really expensive there! Any Ideas?


----------



## Zedic_1913 (1 Apr 2005)

I'm sure if you do a search you will find many topics on the forums related to this.  "Cadet stuff" is issued through your stores, if your looking for combat uniforms or military kit then you have to go to an Army Surplus store.  

That being said, if your willing to make the trip to Toronto, Beaver's is a good place ... it's advisable to call first and ensure they have what your looking for.

Beaver Surplus Exchange, 3269 Dufferin St, Toronto 
(south of Yorkdale mall on the NE corner of Orpheus(sp) rd. and Dufferin.
Tel: 416-784-1161
Fax: 416-784-1163
email: beaver.surplus@primus.ca


----------



## 1913_kicks_ass (1 Apr 2005)

thank-you


----------



## Trinity (1 Apr 2005)

Sgt. Bilko has everything you need and will probably cost you
1/2 the amount of any surplus store....

He's even on this board, but doesn't check it often.. Tell me what you
are interested in and i'm sure he's got it...

BTW.. he's supplied Beaver on more than a few occasions.


----------



## Jonny Boy (4 Apr 2005)

here is a map of all the surplus stores in the toronto area.

go to http://maps.google.com/ and than go to local search, than type in army surplus in the 1st box and Toronto in the second box and hit search.


----------



## armygurl_557 (8 Apr 2005)

Beaver Surplus all The way..
Theres really no Comparison.. They're just nice people with good stuff at good prices..


----------

